
Introduction to Cryptography – Christof Paar - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1usFRN4LCMcfIV7UjHNuQg/videos
======
seycombi
Accompanying book + site

[https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Cryptography-
Textbook-S...](https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Cryptography-Textbook-
Students-Practitioners/dp/3642041000)

[http://www.crypto-textbook.com/](http://www.crypto-textbook.com/)

------
adilparvez
You might like this: [https://blog.adilparvez.com/post/2016/07/21/1/lets-
implement...](https://blog.adilparvez.com/post/2016/07/21/1/lets-implement-
aes/)

